# Some good oblique and lower ab excercises



## ShaqFu (Nov 23, 2002)

Does anyone one know of a solid ab routine posted somewhere online?

Right now, I've been doing mostly crunches and a few leg raises and my upper abs are starting to get quite a bit ahead of the lower ones, and the obliques are falling behind too.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 25, 2002)

Hanging leg lifts to the front for lower abs.  Hanging leg lifts to the side to target obliques.   It's true, it's true.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Nov 25, 2002)

My ab workouts consist of Leg raise and cable crunch for two sets each at around 12-15 reps. 
I find Side bends work them obliques very well.


----------



## Freeman (Nov 25, 2002)

I do swiss ball crunches...then I do some side bends for the obliques...and some twists as well..I've kinda fallen behind on the leg raises, I hate 'em! haha


----------

